# Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]



## Moter8 (29. Februar 2012)

*Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Kühler... nicht lüfter 
Hi leute 

Mit dem pc spiel ich spiele wie Battlefield 3, Skyrim, undso weiter ...
Nur die temperatur vom Prozessor übersteigt sehr schnell die 70 °C marke. Und der lüfter ist dann auch noch deutlich hörbar (werk lüfter und ohne OC)
Möchtem den bulldozer dann auch OC´en, aber wichtig ist mir das der lüfter schön leise ist 
Dies möchte ich jetzt mal ändern! Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht welcher lüfter geeignet für mein system wär der auch noch bezahlbar wäre.
Preis sollte nicht über 40 € liegen.
Wenn noch ürgendwelche informationen benötigt werden, dann bitte sagen! Danke für Antworten! 


mein PC: 
GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.1
AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor (werklüfter)
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 560 Ti
NZXT Guardian 921
2 x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333


----------



## Micha_03 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho sollte gut sein, falls er in dein Gehäuse passt.
PS: Ich glaube du meinst Kühler statt Lüfter ;D


----------



## Moter8 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Hm, den hatte ich mir auch schonmal angeguckt, sieht aber nicht gerade toll aus... ( farbe mag ich einfach nicht)


----------



## MfDoom (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Wenn es möglichst leise sein soll ist bis 40€ das empfehlenswerteste wohl der Macho oder der Mugen 2

teurer aber nicht unbedingt viel leiser sind: 
Thermalright silver arrow
Noctua NHd14

Die sind auf jeden fall besser verarbeitet, das schont die Fingerchen beim Einbau. Gross sind sie alle, also vorher schauen ob er reinpasst.


----------



## dgcss (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

hab wie schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben den Noctua U12P SE2 drin. der Kostet knapp 40-50€ , ist nicht/kaum hörbar und kühlt meinen 8120 auf dem gleichen Board wie du *UNTER LAST* auf knapp 50° (höchste war 65° wegen test mit einer "Defekten" 8800 GTX. Graka hatte ohne Last schon Temps von 80°  ).

Idle liegt bei 32° im Silent betrieb (Blaues Kabel = Silent / mit im Lieferumfang)

EDIT: Du solltest noch ne Tube MX 2 oder MX 4 Wärmeleitpaste mitbestellen. die Noctua Paste ist zu zehflüssig (Kaugummi ist weicher  )


----------



## MfDoom (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Dann hattest du alte Paste. Die Noctua Paste ist eigentlich weich.


----------



## dgcss (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Kann sein... meine War wie Gummi und kaum zu verteilen


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120*



Micha_03 schrieb:


> Thermalright HR-02 Macho sollte gut sein, falls er in dein Gehäuse passt.




Glaube den würd Ich jetzt nehmen, Noctua U12P SE2 ist mir zu teuer (60 €), nur die frage ist jetzt ob der kühler auch ins gehäuse passt!

Mainboard sollte keine probleme machen (GA-990FXA-UD3 | Okay ).
Die heatspreader von den RAM´s sind ja auch nicht so "groß"


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Ansonsten hol dir den Mine 2, der ist ähnlich gut wie der HR-02 und kostet derzeit nur 25€. DDer Lüfter ist schwarz:

Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*



elohim schrieb:


> Ansonsten hol dir den Mine 2, der ist ähnlich gut wie der HR-02 und kostet derzeit nur 25€. DDer Lüfter ist schwarz:


 
Hm, der könnt ich für 36,34 bekommen... (versand nach spanien per amazon.es prime). Da könnt ich gleich den Macho nehmen, wenn der passen würde! (37 €)
Und das ist jetzt die frage, ob der ins gehäusse passt oder nicht! Ich hab zwar bisschen gemessen, aber binn noch nicht weiter gekommen


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*



Moter8 schrieb:


> Hm, der könnt ich für 36,34 bekommen... (versand nach spanien per amazon.es prime). Da könnt ich gleich den Macho nehmen, wenn der passen würde! (37 €)
> Und das ist jetzt die frage, ob der ins gehäusse passt oder nicht! Ich hab zwar bisschen gemessen, aber binn noch nicht weiter gekommen


 
Du sagtest es gehe um die Optik, daher der Alternativvorschlag. Leistungstechnisch liegen die sehr nah beieinander!


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Ja, hab mir den Kühler nochmal genauer angeguckt, und sooo schlecht sieht der auch wieder nicht aus...


Müsste jetzt nur noch wissen ob der Kühler ins guardian 921 reinpasst!


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Guardian 921 RB Product Detail

CPU COOLER CLEARANCE	
144.4mm (with fan)
169.4mm (without fan)


is scho schwierig ^^


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

*"cpu cooler clearance" ?*



elohim schrieb:


> NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Guardian 921 RB Product Detail
> 
> CPU COOLER CLEARANCE
> 144.4mm (with fan)
> 169.4mm (without fan)



Ja bei NZXT hatte ioch auch schon geguckt, das auch gesehen, aber konnte ix mit "cpu cooler clearance" anfangen



> is scho schwierig ^^


Joa 


Macho hat:
(heatsink) Length 140mm x Width 102mm x Height 162mm
   und
(fan)        L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm

also passt der nicht rein, oder?


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Clearance heisst hier soviel wie Spielraum. Er passt also solltest du keinen Seitenlüfter in deinem Gehäuse verwenden.


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

Danke für die erklärung!
Ok, also kein hr-02 macho!

Darf also kein kühler mit mehr als 144mm Tiefe sein!
Scythe yasya fällt auch raus.


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

ne, du lässt den Seitenlüfter weg und es passt.


----------



## Moter8 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*



elohim schrieb:


> ne, du lässt den Seitenlüfter weg und es passt.


 
Ne, das kommt nicht in frage, da das window extra einschnitze dafür hat...


----------



## MfDoom (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

dann vl. Noctua-NH-C12P-SE14 oder was ähnliches . Ist halt einer der auf die Cpu gerichtet ist, ich habe ihn glaube ich seit 4 Jahren drauf und er tut seine Sache sehr gut. Das passt auch zu deinem Lüfter in der Tür.


----------



## elohim (1. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*



Moter8 schrieb:


> Ne, das kommt nicht in frage, da das window extra einschnitze dafür hat...


 
is halt schlechter, aber viel spass damit


----------



## MfDoom (2. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

am besten ist: vorne Luft rein und hinten und oben Luft wieder raus, damit du einen Luftzug im Gehäuse hinbekommst. Da ist der Lüfter in der Tür eher störend. Es geht aber auch so. Kannst ja mal testen was es für einen Unterschied macht wenn du den Lüfter abmontierst.


----------



## Moter8 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Lüfter für FX-8120 [ich meinte Kühler xD]*

Ok, werde wahrscheinlich jetzt den Noctua NH-U9B SE2 kaufen ! Danke für die information bezüglich des gehäuses!


----------

